# Abandoned City - Al Qsar - Egypt



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2010)

Not posted a report for ages, so thought I’d share this mini-report.

The Abandoned city of Al Qasr is pretty much in the dead centre of Egypt. We passed it on a 2,000km off-road roadtrip. It’s from around mediaeval times, and has just become abandoned over time as people have moved to the bigger cities. 

This is probably the oddest FE link I’ve ever posted! 
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=27.069465&lon=27.959957&z=8.6&r=0&src=msl

In we go:






The whole city is covered, allowing business to carry on as usual, no matter how fierce the sun became. 
Our guide Mohamed showing us through the ‘streets‘ 





The School:





Rooftopping, Egyptian stylee





I’m not exactly sure how many people lived here, but it’s a fair sized place. 





Olive oil press. We gave this fella a few pence to show us how it worked:





Enjoy, sorry it's only a short one!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh, that's great. I love places like that. One of my all-time wish list visits are the ancient parts of Rome which are now underground due to having been built on. 
Cheers, Urb.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2010)

WOW what a fantastic place. I'd have been there for days roaming around. Love that Olive Press. 

Nice one,

 Sal


----------



## kite flyer (Feb 28, 2010)

Fabulous. I have been involved in an archaeological project based in Kharga and looking at late Roman period fortified settlements. There's a lot to see in that area.


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 3, 2010)

Cor that's brilliant. I presume there's no water there now


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers for the comments.
Not sure on the water front, a handful of people still inhabit the city. I visited on a 2,000km off-road jaunt across the dessert!


----------

